# Radioamatierisms >  Motorola TLKR

## Canis lupus

Varbūt kāds jau ir mēģinājis ķīniešu Motorola TLKR-T4 (barošana 4,5v) stcionāri pieslēgt pie 6,3v akumulātora? Motorola TLKR-T6 un T8 barojas no 6v. Varbūt raidītāju moduļi visām vienādi, un jaudas palielināšana notiek tikai uz sprieguma paaugstināšanas rēķina?

----------


## guguce

Tā kā jauda tām vienāda, tad raidīšanas attālums ir atkarīgs no antenas. 
4. korpuss ir mazāks par 6. vai 8. (un arī antena mazāka). 
Čipi droši vien nav vienādi, jo darbības laiks abām ir līdzīgs, 
bet ja ir vienādi, tad līdz ar korpusu atšķirību 4. tas mazāk dzesējas. 

Tā kā rūcināt ar 6V neatmaksāsies - vari vēl ko nobeigt.

----------

